# OBD-II codes



## fyramil (Aug 5, 2005)

Where can I find a list of all codes? They do a good job of hiding them online.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Look here;
http://autorepair.about.com/cs/troubleshooting/l/bl_obd_main.htm

Troy


----------



## ialafroz (May 25, 2004)

I used to have some codes aiming the O2 sensors ( both), just installed the front one and cleared the code ... and Im having this code Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 5 (0205) after that.... any clue please?


----------

